# Good schutzhund resources in/around Kentucky?



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

Ideally in/around Louisville KY?

I can google it all day but I figured Id ask to see if anyone had some recommendations.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not really; only when you get up into the Cinci area


----------



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

Well thats not the best thing I wanted to hear. 

Whats up in Cincy? The drive isnt all that bad I suppose plus I get to pass a really nice Japanse restaurant on the way!


----------



## Apollo (Jan 11, 2005)

Look up http://www.vomreichtal.com...Owned by Melody and Richard Greba. They do quite a bit of training at there place...Verona Ky,

Tell them that Daryle Mosby referred you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been to the club by Bowling Green (Jeff Lund). Can't remember the name but I think it's a WDA club. There were people there who said they also go to Charlie Starr's club which I think is near Lexington? So not really Louisville, but could be a lot longer drive.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would go to the clubs in Cinci. Good helpers, experienced handlers, focused on work.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I would go to the clubs in Cinci. Good helpers, experienced handlers, focused on work.


----------



## adamlewis (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Ill take a look at this when Im at work later!


----------

